# Сборник Е.Дербенко "Играем вместе"



## sgoryachih

Уважаемые коллеги! Не могу найти сборник Е.Дербенко "Играем вместе" Содержание:
1. Полька минутка
2.Пингвины
3.Простая кадриль
4.Однополчане
5.Солдатская походная
6.Песенка военных корреспондентов
7.Кадриль "Новинка" 
Если не трудно, пришлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected] Заранее благодарен!

P.S. Спасибо всем кто откликнулся! Ноты получил!))


----------



## budka

ЛОВИТЕ У СЕБЯ НА ПОЧТЕ


----------



## ze_go

о. киньте плиз и в меня - [email protected]
спасибо.


----------



## uriylirsot

Будьте так любезны и мне пожалуйста скиньте uriy.danilov.46 Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Mr.Big

[email protected]


----------



## milongo

[email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann

И мне тоже,будте любезны! [email protected]


----------



## vikinggggggg

[email protected] пришлите пожалуйста и сюда))


----------



## Ackulinka

и мне пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## spawellness

Прошу прислать [email protected] C уважением. Олег павлович


----------



## kravchenkoi

[email protected]


----------



## metronombayanist

И на [email protected] пожалуйста.


----------



## alexpavlov_77

И на [email protected] пожалуйста, если не затруднит. Спасибо


----------



## Kosthenko

Отправил сборник ( Е.Дербенко) всем шестерым коллегам по списку снизу - вверх, проверяем почтовый ящик.


----------



## voldemar-60

Игорь, вышлите и мне, пожалуйста, этот сборник Е.Дербенко.
[email protected]


----------



## Отец мафии

И мне пожалуйста, можно. [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko

Отцу Мафии оказано полное содействие,даже более того!Смотрим почту.


----------



## Valerii

Здравствуйте! пожалуйста, можно сборник.
[email protected]
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## Кконстантин

Буду очень признателен! [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko

Valerii и Кконстантин отправил Вам.


----------



## sgoryachih

Уважаемые коллеги! Не могу найти сборник Е.Дербенко "Играем вместе" Содержание:
1. Полька минутка
2.Пингвины
3.Простая кадриль
4.Однополчане
5.Солдатская походная
6.Песенка военных корреспондентов
7.Кадриль "Новинка" 
Если не трудно, пришлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected] Заранее благодарен!

P.S. Спасибо всем кто откликнулся! Ноты получил!))


----------



## Valerii

Огромное Вам СПАСИБО!
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## elena.tcheskidova

Здравствуйте! Можно мне тоже сборник Дербенко? [email protected] Буду очень благодарна.


----------



## Эля

Здравствуйте,а можно и мне сборник на почту [email protected] 
Пожалуйста!


----------



## milongo

http://files.mail.ru/24D064406AD0434DB23767BAAF209574


----------



## Kosthenko

elena.tcheskidova отправилвсе полностью по сообщению-смотрите почту.


----------



## Эля

milongo
Большое спасибо за ноты!


----------



## elena.tcheskidova

Спасибо огромное! Осчастливили, честно :biggrin:


----------



## vitttalik

*Kosthenko*,
Добрый Вы человек)


----------



## natavunder

Будьте так любезны и мне пожалуйста скиньте сборничек! [email protected] Огромное спасибо!


----------



## baskak

Пришлите, пожа-а-алуйста и мне, [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big

Если можно на [email protected]
Огромное спасибо!


----------



## omela58

Пожалуйста,если вас не затруднит,скиньте и мне на [email protected] 
Большое спасибо!


----------



## sliva

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста! Скиньте сборник Дербенко "Играем вместе" на почту [email protected] C благодарностью, Елена!


----------



## voldemar-60

sliva писал:


> [email protected]


Выслал.


----------



## ekb15-1111

здравствуйте!буду очень благодарна за этот же сборник ("Играем вместе") почта[email protected]


----------



## arcadetta

Посмотрите на сайте 
http://souzgarmonika.ru/news/noty/1-0-19

есть все 3 выпуска и ещё кое-что


----------



## Мади Ботагузов

budka писал:И мне пожалуйста можете отправить на [email protected] Заранее спасибо


----------



## voldemar-60

Мади Ботагузов (19.05.2015, 18:13) писал:


> И мне пожалуйста можете отправить на [email protected] Заранее спасибо


 Коллега, неужели так трудно прочитать пост выше, отличная ссылка, только зайти на сайт и ваше желание исполнится. 
 Кстати огромное спасибо за ссылку!


----------



## par66

Буду очень благодарен за эти ноты [email protected]


----------



## zesar

*Дербенко -Быстрые пальчики.pdf*


----------

